# Shallow Walnut Box



## kludge77 (Jul 27, 2011)

Shallow walnut box

















3 1/2 x 1 or so.  Danish Oil

Some sanding marks on the inside (I'll best them sooner or later)... but I'm still pleased with the end product.

C&C welcome


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 27, 2011)

OK Peter, the grain looks like the lid and body match perfect, yet there is a lip on the body to hold the lid in place.  How did you do that?


----------



## animefan (Jul 27, 2011)

Great job on the box. The finish and grain pattern look great. As far as the sanding lines, I still have those too.:redface: Try using a cordless drill for power sanding.


----------



## kludge77 (Jul 27, 2011)

The thinner the kerf the better the grain match... Kinda a cool effect. It's more noticeable with a burl or wild grain. There is about an 1/8 gap but it still matches pretty well due to the straight grain.

If you look at the knot you can see it the missing section.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 27, 2011)

Either way you go it still looks good to me.  I still need to find time to play with bowls.  You guys that do, I am envious of.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 27, 2011)

Very neat looking box, lidded boxes are fun to make.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 27, 2011)

That is a great piece of turning and a very pretty result.  If I had to critic (and you asked) I'd have spent a little more time on the sanding and gotten rid of all the tiny circular lines.  I know that is being nit-picky, and I don't think I could do any better, but I do see lines.  Not even sure how you get rid of them, other than a little grain direction sanding.   I read that you have already notices this.  I think black walnut is one of the harder ones to get rid of lines from.

It is a very beautiful turn.  Only wish I could do as well.


----------



## kludge77 (Jul 27, 2011)

Paul-

I totally asked. And I appreciate it. I always want to improve. I might try some hands sanding and see what happens...


----------



## kludge77 (Jul 27, 2011)

Do over...


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 28, 2011)

Peter,
This is a very nice looking bowl.  I have found that sanding with either oil (walnut or mineral) or a mixture of mineral oil and wax. I was at a meeting with Mike Mahoney and he uses walnut oil for sanding and it really makes a big difference.


----------



## David Keller (Jul 28, 2011)

Nicely done, Peter!  The wet sanding technique suggested above is one that's served me well...  I use BLO usually.  I like the form, but I'm a bit concern that the thin tenon would be at risk for breaking with heavy hands.  If the lid fits loosely, it's not as big a concern.


----------



## el_d (Jul 28, 2011)

I like it Peter.

I got some chunks of Walnut from you that I havent gotten around to yet but this makes me want to go look thru the box.


----------



## islandturner (Jul 28, 2011)

Really nice, Peter. Anyone -- man or woman -- would be pleased to have this on their desk to hold a variety of knick naks....


----------



## wb7whi (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you also sand across the scratches like you would with a pen? From the center out by hand.


----------



## kludge77 (Aug 1, 2011)

fixed...


----------



## bensoelberg (Aug 1, 2011)

Peter, the resanding was definitely worth the effort.  It was a great box before, but now it is stunning.  Well done.


----------



## kludge77 (Aug 1, 2011)

thank you very much.


----------



## Fred (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep, Peter, your second sanding has really made a big difference to an already very nice turning. Ya done good, Dude!


----------

